# "Angstbremser" im Winterpokal 2007/2008



## popeye_mzg (10. Oktober 2007)

Salü Bikekollegen,

wird es das o.g. Team auch in diesem Jahr zum Winterpokal geben?
Rührt mal kurz durch und dann meldet euch zahlreich  
@Wimpy: Übernimmst du das Anmelden wie im vergangenen Jahr?

Grütze
@lex


----------



## fissenid (12. Oktober 2007)

Tach Alex!

wenn es sowas wie ein Team in der Region gibt bin ich auch dabei!!!!

Kann ich da meine Spinning Stunden auch mitwerten??? Sind zwar Zeiten und Kcal.... aber keine hm oder KM!!

Wäre mit dabei!

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (13. Oktober 2007)

Sicher doch Dom,
mal sehen, was die ehemaligen noch dazu beisteuern. Wimpy hatte das Team im vergangenen Jahr ins Leben gerufen. K.A. wer von den "Alten" noch Interesse bekundet.


----------



## popeye_mzg (16. Oktober 2007)

Hier mal ein kurzes Update über die, die sich bisher gemeldet haben:
- Wimpy rollt wieder mit,
- CassandraComplx rollt ebenso mit,
- popeye_mzg rollt auch ....
* Hoppelcar & nojumper stehen noch aus.
Sollte von beiden keine Mail kommen, schlage ich noch o.g. fissenid als "Neuen" vor ....
Es iss ja noch ein wenig Zeit ....


----------



## CassandraComplx (22. Oktober 2007)

Moin !

So, Urlaub iss vorbei 
Wie popeye bereits geschrieben hat, bin ich auch dieses Jahr wieder dabei 
Vielleicht schaffe ich es sogar mal, mehr zu biken als zu laufen , naja zumindest hat es letztes Jahr zu Platz 2 in der Laufwertung gereicht 

Ach ja: Schön wäre auch mal (zumindest) eine gemeinsame Teamausfahrt, müsste wir doch bis März gebacken bekommen...


----------



## crazyeddie (26. Oktober 2007)

ich hänge mich mal hier mit dran, will keinen eigenen thread eröffnen: leutnant gustl, jim.lib und meine wenigkeit suchen noch zwei mitfahrer. die sollen natürlich irgendwie zu uns passen, jetzt nicht nur punktemäßig. agent-smith, du wärst zum beispiel ein wunschkandidat, interesse?


----------



## popeye_mzg (27. Oktober 2007)

War so frei und habe mal das Team angelegt unter "Angstbremser reloaded" 

@all: Teamausfahrt sollte ja wohl, wie es Cassandra vorgeschlagen hat, mal drin sein 
Kurze PM vielleicht der Planung wegen ....


----------



## fissenid (27. Oktober 2007)

hallo nochmal! 
 
also wenn noch jemand im team fehlt... hätte immer noch zeit  


gruß
dominik

@alex: geht es wieder mit dem mtb fahren??? bzgl. teamausfahrt??


----------



## nojumper (27. Oktober 2007)

hab' mich nun also doch breitschlagen lassen und schonmal angemeldet


----------



## fissenid (27. Oktober 2007)

hallo

sind denn die 5 Personen für das Team komplett?????


----------



## popeye_mzg (27. Oktober 2007)

@fissenid:

Na dann mal ran an die Tasten und angemeldet. 
Von meiner Seite aus geht´s mit der Ausfahrt, allerdings leider nur Straße 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (27. Oktober 2007)

Du bist drin Dom, 
alles Gute und viele Punkte in der Vorbereitung auf 2008.
Das gilt im Übrigen auch für die restlichen Saarländer


----------



## CassandraComplx (29. Oktober 2007)

Moin  !

@Popeye
Bin angemeldet, schalt mich bitte mal frei...

@all
Ausfahrt wg. mir auch auf der Strasse (vielleicht nach Saargemünd aufn Weihnachtsmarkt incl. "vin chaud"  )


----------



## agent_smith (29. Oktober 2007)

@crazyeddie

jo! hab mich bei eurem mtb-junkie.de team angemeldet.

freue mich auf die gemeinsame punktesammlerei  

LG timo


----------



## leeqwar (29. Oktober 2007)

agent_smith schrieb:


> @crazyeddie
> 
> jo! hab mich bei eurem mtb-junkie.de team angemeldet.
> 
> ...



wir müssen dann noch über meine vermittlungsprovision sprechen...


----------



## leutnant gustl (29. Oktober 2007)

leeqwar schrieb:


> wir müssen dann noch über meine vermittlungsprovision sprechen...



Du darfst mal in meinem Windschatten fahren


----------



## popeye_mzg (29. Oktober 2007)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> Moin  !
> 
> @Popeye
> Bin angemeldet, schalt mich bitte mal frei...
> ...




Oh Mann, jetzt hetzt er mich auch noch , lass mich doch mal von der Schaff kommen  
Saargemünd ist ja schon mal ne Ansage  Straße iss auch ok, allerdings: Wie wird der Rückweg nach dem "vin chaud" gestaltet ?   
Wimpy hat´s leider gestern zerlegt und kann somit nicht am WP starten.  
Gute Besserung auf diesem Weg !  
Grüße
Poppy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_smith (29. Oktober 2007)

leeqwar schrieb:


> wir müssen dann noch über meine vermittlungsprovision sprechen...



okay!

falls wir uns vor der cup abschlußfeier 2008 wieder sehen 

LG Timo


----------



## CassandraComplx (30. Oktober 2007)

Saargemünd war halt ne spontane Idee, da man an der Saar auch mal nebeneinander fahren kann um etwas zu plaudern ohne gleich von nem 30Tonner niedergemacht zu werden. Von MZG isses halt leider etwas weiter.
Alternativ könnte man sich auch bei SLS treffen.
Bin da aber wirklich für alles offen 

Falls Saargemünd:
Wenn der "Vin chaud" die Kontrolle über die zum Biken gebrauchten Körperfunktionen übernommen hat, könnte man den Heimweg nach SB mit der Saarbahn bestreiten. Oder wir kapern den Zug und fahren auf der DB-Strecke nach MZG 

Ach ja: Schmeiß mal noch "adrenalinjunkie" aus dem Team, der hat sich versehentlich bei uns angemeldet...


----------



## popeye_mzg (30. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, adrenalinjunkie ist abgelehnt, weil er sich im falschen Team angemeldet hatte 
Heißt aber, das wir noch ein "Opfer" suchen, welches dem Team beitritt !
Wimpy hat´s ja bekanntlich zerlegt.
Also : Wer hat Bock und sucht noch ein Team ?
         Antrag stellen und dabei sein !
Hier klicken: http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/14


----------



## popeye_mzg (1. November 2007)

Huhu, keine Freiwillige / kein Freiwilliger, der zwanglos mitfahren will?


----------



## nojumper (2. November 2007)

Wimpy??? Zerlegt?????   Hab mal wieder garnix mitbekommen  
Was ist denn passiert?
Saargemünd halte ich auch für 'ne gute Idee


----------



## 10zuviel (3. November 2007)

Tag auch...
ganz zwanglos wäre ich vielleicht dabei...
Habe mich eben spontan bei Euch angemeldet (hoffentlich war das keine Kurzschlußreaktion).
Will versuchen einigermassen regelmässig mit laufen,radeln und evtl. ein wenig Rolle über den Winter zu kommen, um dann im Frühjahr meinem Namen nicht mehr gerecht zu werden. In mein Zeitbudget passen so ca. 6-8 Std/Woche, mehr ist wegen Job und Famile wohl nicht drin.
Also, wenn ich damit zu eurer Zielgruppe gehöre wäre ich dabei...

Gruß, Olaf


----------



## popeye_mzg (4. November 2007)

Ok. Team komplett.
Willkommen Olaf. Viel Spaß bei uns. Wird nun allerdings etwas schwerer mit der gemeinsamen Ausfahrt 
Soll ja für jeden selbst als Ansporn für´s kommende Jahr sein. Für was auch immer


----------



## CassandraComplx (5. November 2007)

Auch von mir ein "Herzliches Willkommen" an Olaf 
Job&Family einigermaßen unter einen Hut zu bringen ist auch mein grösstes Problem. Mo-Fr ist nur abendliches Training möglich, entweder ne Stunde durch den Ort laufen oder wenn was passendes in der Glotze kommt, den Ergo oder das Laufband im Keller besteigen 
Am Wochenende kann ich mir idR. 2x3h freihalten ohne gleich von Frau&Tochter nen blöden Spruch zu hören. Wenns nicht ganz so kalt ist, nehm ich die Kleine auch öfters zum Laufen mit, als Tempomacher aufm Bike  

Und heute werden hoffentlich die ersten Punkte eingefahren


----------



## leeqwar (5. November 2007)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> Mo-Fr ist nur abendliches Training möglich, entweder ne Stunde durch den Ort laufen



theoretisch könntest du ja innerorts relativ viel spass haben:


----------



## fissenid (5. November 2007)

hallo zusammen,

bei mir sieht es sicherlich ähnlich aus wie bei allen!

die woche über ist es mit der zeit immer so eine sache. ich versuche montags und donnerstags meine 2 stunden spinning zu fahrne und ein wenig krafttraining. das bike kommt meistens erst am wochenende raus, dann aber meist für 3 stunden.

die ertsen Punkte werde ich auf alle Fälle heute abend beim Spinning holen. Morgen habe ich auch nen halben Tag frei und werde Biken (wenn es nicht regnet). Mal sehen was sich so ergibt!

Bis dann!

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (5. November 2007)

fissenid schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> bei mir sieht es sicherlich ähnlich aus wie bei allen!
> 
> ...



Werde heute mittag auch noch auf den Bock. Morgen ebenso und am Freitag.  Mal sehen, ob dann zwischendurch noch was geht ...lol


----------



## CassandraComplx (5. November 2007)

leeqwar schrieb:


> theoretisch könntest du ja innerorts relativ viel spass haben:






daran hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht 
Blau-weiß angestrichen, 'n Schild "1 Lebach" vorne angebracht und ich hätte noch ne zweite Einnahmequelle...


----------



## CassandraComplx (5. November 2007)

fissenid schrieb:


> ...(wenn es nicht regnet)...



gute Einstellung ! 
Damit haben wir schon 2 Warmduscher im Team 
Vielleicht sollten wir den Teamnamen nächstes Jahr "noch" passender wählen: Schönwetterbiker, Antischlammspitzer o.ä.

Gruss Sascha *bekennenderschönwetterbikerundallwetterläufer*


----------



## popeye_mzg (5. November 2007)

Meine Herren, der WP wurde eben "entjungfert"  Die ersten Punkte sind eingefahren. Morgen sehen wir weiter, denn da ist ja auch noch ein Tag 
Viel Spaß !


----------



## 10zuviel (5. November 2007)

Na, Ihr scheint ja ´ne lustige Truppe zu sein...
Da bin ich ja froh, nicht bei eingefleischten Vollblutracern gelandet zu sein. Der Spaß an der Sache ist für mich das Wichtigste, darauf kommt es an.
Den Winterpokal möchte ich einfach als Motivationshilfe nutzen, damit ich sportiv durch den Winter komme.
Habe heute auch brav meine ersten Punkte gesammelt... 

Schönen Gruß vom Teutoburger Wald...

Olaf


----------



## popeye_mzg (5. November 2007)

Hi Olaf,

um den Spaß an der Sache sollte es gehen und jedem Einzelen etwas Ansporn sein. Nicht wie gesehen, sich 12 Stunden reinschreiben, um einmal "OnTop" zu sein. Merci im Übrigen für deine Punkte !  Andere sind ja noch in der "Bringschuld" o) , bin aber sicher das der Ein oder Andere auch noch reinhaut, wenn andere mal etwas weniger "Lust" haben. 

Gruß von den "Wölfen"


----------



## CassandraComplx (6. November 2007)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Gruß von den "Wölfen"



Moin Alex !

Oder soll ich besser Werner F. sagen  
Haste ne Tour durchs Wolfsgehege gemacht ?

Hab gestern wider Erwarten doch noch ne Runde aufm Rad gedreht 
An der Stelle noch mal "Herzlichen Dank"  an meine Frau, die zwar seit gestern nen Krankenschein hat und mit Fieber im Bett liegt, mir aber dadurch erst die Tour ermöglicht hat. Einer muss ja auf unsere Kleine aufpassen 

Wenn ich mir so die Wettervorhersage für die nächsten Tage ankucke, wars das aber auch schon für diese Woche mit dem Biken, jetzt ist erstmal Laufen angesagt


----------



## fissenid (6. November 2007)

Moin Jungs,

ich habe es gestern abend "gottseidank" auch auf das Bike anstelle des Spinninghobels geschafft. Das Wetter sieht wirklich nicht sehr rosig aus.
Somit wird dann heute abend das Studio mit Laufband und Krafttraining an der reihe sein!

Naja 12 Stunden auf dem Bike für auf Platz 1 zu stehen.... etwas lächerlich, oder???

Bis die Tage!

Gruß aus RLP 
Dominik


----------



## CassandraComplx (6. November 2007)

fissenid schrieb:


> Naja 12 Stunden auf dem Bike für auf Platz 1 zu stehen.... etwas lächerlich, oder???


 
War letztes Jahr anfangs auch so.
Wem dabei einer abgeht solls so eintragen, ist mir relativ egal, spätestens nach 3 Wochen gebens die Faker eh auf oder Rikman löscht die Einträge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (6. November 2007)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> Moin Alex !
> 
> Oder soll ich besser Werner F. sagen
> Haste ne Tour durchs Wolfsgehege gemacht ?





fissenid schrieb:


> Naja 12 Stunden auf dem Bike für auf Platz 1 zu stehen.... etwas lächerlich, oder???
> 
> Dominik





CassandraComplx schrieb:


> War letztes Jahr anfangs auch so.
> Wem dabei einer abgeht solls so eintragen, ist mir relativ egal, spätestens nach 3 Wochen gebens die Faker eh auf oder Rikman löscht die Einträge



@Cassandra: Da kann ich, wenn ich will, desöfteren vorbei fahren. 
Liegt ja schön ruhig, aber das war´s dann auch schon.  

Tja, das mit den 12 Stunden ohne Zwischenstop, Nahrung, etc. halte ich auch für äußerst lächerlich. Aber bitte, wer sich derart ins "Licht" setzen möchte, hat´s wohl dringend nötig    
Die Spreu wird sich eh bald vom Weizen trennen.

Was das Wetter betrifft: Seid ihr echt solche Warmduscher?   Ich schwinge mich heute Nachmittag auch wieder auf den Bock. Iss doch nett, seinem Hobby während der Dienstzeit nachzugehen. Werde so gegen 14 Uhr RI SLS/Nunkirchen/Losheim und Retour starten. 
Euch allen ansonsten viel Spaß beim Punktesammeln !  
Gruß
Alex


----------



## CassandraComplx (6. November 2007)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Iss doch nett, seinem Hobby während der Dienstzeit nachzugehen. Werde so gegen 14 Uhr RI SLS/Nunkirchen/Losheim und Retour starten.


 
in etwa so   ?


----------



## fissenid (6. November 2007)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> schwinge mich heute Nachmittag auch wieder auf den Bock. Iss doch nett, seinem Hobby während der Dienstzeit nachzugehen. Werde so gegen 14 Uhr RI SLS/Nunkirchen/Losheim und Retour starten.



tolle Wurst.... naja ich muss meinen Sport immer nach dem Dienst verrichten und muss meine "Dienstkleidung" selber kaufen  

Und dann soll noch jemand über die BW streiten... ein sehr sozialer Arbeitgeber.....


----------



## popeye_mzg (6. November 2007)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> in etwa so   ?



Muaha, nix Schluchtenschei..er :-D 



fissenid schrieb:


> tolle Wurst.... naja ich muss meinen Sport immer nach dem Dienst verrichten und muss meine "Dienstkleidung" selber kaufen
> 
> Und dann soll noch jemand über die BW streiten... ein sehr sozialer Arbeitgeber.....



Nennt sich auch Pflicht zur Gesunderhaltung ;-) Man muss dem Kind einfach nen Namen geben Dominik, also nennen wir es Dienstsport


----------



## nojumper (6. November 2007)

sooo, meinen Beitrag für die Saison hab' ich auch schon geleistet


----------



## CassandraComplx (6. November 2007)

Toll, jetzt bin ich letzter im internen Team-Ranking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (6. November 2007)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> Toll, jetzt bin ich letzter im internen Team-Ranking




Na du kannst dir ja helfen, schwing dich aufs Bike und tu dir was Gutes


----------



## CassandraComplx (6. November 2007)

...zumindest geh ich jetzt schonmal heim - damit ist der erste Schritt gemacht !
Tendenziell werden es aber eher die Asics- als die Specialized-Schuhe


----------



## fissenid (6. November 2007)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> ...zumindest geh ich jetzt schonmal heim - damit ist der erste Schritt gemacht !


wie jetzt schonmal heim??? es ist gerade mal halb 2......

Schichtarbeit und früh angefangen, oder wie geht das???
Toll.... so komme ich ja nie mit   der eine sammelte Punkte während des Dienstes.... der andere kann um halb 2 nach Hause.... und ich


----------



## nojumper (6. November 2007)

tröste Dich: Die Woche werd' ich auch immer erst nach Hause kommen, wenn's schon lange dunkel ist...und am WE wird durchgearbeitet...  
Sieht also wortwörtlich düster aus


----------



## popeye_mzg (6. November 2007)

fissenid schrieb:


> wie jetzt schonmal heim??? es ist gerade mal halb 2......
> 
> Schichtarbeit und früh angefangen, oder wie geht das???
> Toll.... so komme ich ja nie mit   der eine sammelte Punkte während des Dienstes.... der andere kann um halb 2 nach Hause.... und ich



Dehemm ....  Leute, es wird kälter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. War schon merklich kühler zum Ende hin. Freu mich nun auf lecker Wurstsalat und Bratkartoffeln 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, dazu lecker bleifreies Weizen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Herz was willst du mehr. Nächste Tour am Freitag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
@Dom: Wieder mal Dienstsport


----------



## CassandraComplx (7. November 2007)

fissenid schrieb:


> Schichtarbeit und früh angefangen, oder wie geht das???


 
Jipp !
Entweder fang ich um 0600 an und kann dann theoretisch bereits gehen sobald die Spätschicht im RZ ist (und das Gleitzeitkto. dies zulässt  ) oder ich muss wenn ich Spätschicht habe so bis 1730 bleiben. 
Klingt toll, heißt aber nicht, daß ich dadurch oft trainieren kann  .
Wer als erster zuhause ist, holt unsere Tochter bei meiner Mutter ab und dann ist erstmal Aufgabenkontrolle & co angesagt.
Wenn die Kleine Jazzdance oder Malschule hat, kann ich gerade so meine kleinen Hausrunden laufen, mehr iss dann nicht drin.
An biken ist da nicht zu denken (ok, die Woche hat meine bessere Hälfte Krankenschein  ) und für ne Stunde steig ich erst garnicht aufs Rad  

@Alex
Wie war das Essen ?
Bei uns gabs gestern auf Wunsch meiner Tochter 




Natürlich 2 Päckchen, Papa muss ja auch satt werden. Dazu nen leckeren Rotwein und gefühlte 200gr. frisch geriebenen Parmesan


----------



## popeye_mzg (7. November 2007)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> @Alex
> Wie war das Essen ?
> Bei uns gabs gestern auf Wunsch meiner Tochter
> 
> ...



Essen war sehr lecker, danke der Nachfrage.

Aber wieso Mama Miracoli? Nimm dir ein Kilo Vollkornnudeln, 1-2 Dosen geschälte Tomaten, Zwiebel, Knobi, Fleischbrühe (oder etwas Rotwein),
Gewürze dazu und dann obenauf etwas Parmesan. Iss allemal besser als das Tütenzeug´s    

Gruß
Alex
P.S. Wenn Bedarf besteht, sende ich dir heute abend mein Rezept in Gänze ;-)


----------



## CassandraComplx (7. November 2007)

wie bereits geschrieben: "...auf Wunsch meiner Tochter" 
Kiddies esses das Zeugs lieber wie was hausgemachtes 
Und da wir unsere Kleine schon oft genug mit Gemüse und Vollkorngedöhns quälen, darfs ab und an auch mal was ausm Päckchen sein...

Wobei bei Vollkornnudeln "maximal" die Integrali von Barilla gehen, Reformhausnudeln schmecken uns dann doch "zu gesund" :kotz:


----------



## fissenid (8. November 2007)

Moin!

ich habe es gestern abend auch noch zu einer Feierabendrunde in die Dämmerung geschafft.... und wie Alex schon schriebt...

schei...e war das kalt............ trotz gute GORE Jacke war es verdammt frisch!


----------



## CassandraComplx (8. November 2007)

fissenid schrieb:


> schei...e war das kalt............ trotz gute GORE Jacke war es verdammt frisch!


 
Jau, war in vollem Winteroutfit laufen (Buff & Handschuhe), besonders der Wind war empfindlich kalt  
Hatte mir kurz überlegt zu biken, war mir allerdings zu dunkel. Kam um 1515 heim und da war es "gefühlt" schon stockfinster  
Hab gestern Abend noch kurz mein Ergo entstaubt & angetestet (wollte die 15min aber nicht eintragen  ). Werde wohl heute Abend ne Stunde in den Keller verschwinden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (8. November 2007)

Sorry, wollte eigentlich noch etwas mehr Punkten. Aber nach dem zähen Wind und dem beginnenden Regen? Nö. dann doch lieber hinter den warmen Ofen  Mal sehen, ob morgen früh was geht. Geplant ist zumindest mal Mettlach. Der Guide macht´s vom Wetter abhängig.


----------



## 10zuviel (8. November 2007)

Tag...
ja, das Wetter ist momentan echt zum abgewöhnen.
Ich bin gestern mit richtig Mut zur Lücke losgefahren, weil es den ganzen Tag geregnet hat. Regelmässig das Wetterradar beobachtet und als dann endlich eine kleine niederschlagfsfreie Zeit kam, gleich rauf aufs Rad...
Und ich hatte Glück, zumindest von oben bin ich trocken geblieben! Insofern hat es eigentlich doch Spaß gemacht. 
Heute ist erstmal Ruhe angesagt, aber morgen ist ja schon wieder Freitag. Mal sehen, ob sich übers Wochenende ein Dreierblock einfahren lässt...

Gruß aus dem Norden...

Olaf


----------



## popeye_mzg (8. November 2007)

Hi Olaf,
na da haben wir wohl alle das Mist-Wetter gepachtet. Aber offenbar gibt´s ja wohl noch den ein oder anderen Sonnenflecken hier in D-Land. Wie sonst sollte man sich manche Eintragungen im WP erklären, die zwischen 10 und 12 Stunden auf dem Bike verbringen können ?  Na ja, lieber ehrlich, als so schäbbige Eintragungen zu machen. Mit welchem deiner Bikes bist du eigentlich bei dem Mist-Wetter mehr unterwegs ? 
Gruß
Alex


----------



## 10zuviel (8. November 2007)

Hi Alex,
bei Schmuddelwetter bin ich eigentlich immer mit meinem Rennrad unterwegs. Hatte mir letztes Jahr einen zweiten billigen Shimano-Laufradsatz besorgt, den kann ich getrost zerschroten. Dann noch Schutzbleche und meine Sigma Mirage montiert und los gehts...
Das Canyon nehme ich wenn´s ein paar Tage wirklich trocken gewesen ist, dann lässt sich´s auch im Berg gut fahren (wenn man die trockenen Wege kennt... ). 
Na ja, "Berg" ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben, der Teutoburger Wald ist ja nur ein langgestreckter Mittelgebirgszug. Allerdings gespickt mit verdammt viel trails, von Waldautobahn bis singletrail gibt es hier alles was das Herz begehrt. Man kann auch ordentlich Höhenmeter sammeln. Vielleicht habt Ihr ja schon mal was von unserem "Hermannsweg" gehört, der geht als Kammweg über den gesamten Bergrücken und gilt als einer der schönsten Weitwanderwege Deutschlands.
Ja, und mein Stadtrad nehme ich für Besorgungen im Ort und wenn ich mal meine kleine Tochter im Kindersitz mitnehme.

Gruß, Olaf


----------



## fissenid (9. November 2007)

Moin zusammen!

da wir alle mit dem Wetter geplagt sind habe ich mich gestern auf das Spinningbike verzogen. 
Das mache ich eigentlich jeden Donnerstag für 2:15 h im FitnessForum. Da war die Stimmung mal wieder klasse und es war trocken (zumindest das Wetter, nicht die Kleidung).

Fürs Wochenende sieht es mit dem Wetter bei uns (http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/107020.html) nicht so toll aus. Habe auch auf eine Doppeleinheit am Samstag und Sonntag gehofft.

@Alex: Wohin soll es heute morgen gehen? Mettlach? Welcher Guide?
Anfang des Jahres können wir gerne mal eine Mettlachrunde fahren.

Also bis dann!

Schönes Wochenende und fleißiges Punkte sammeln!


----------



## CassandraComplx (9. November 2007)

Moin Jungs !

Ja, das Wetter sieht nicht wirklich rosig aus...
Bin eben schon auf dem Weg ins Büro klatschnass geworden und werde heute wohl nen Ruhetag einlegen.
Für SA & SO hab ich 2 längere Läufe geplant, da iss mir das Wetter ziemlich schnuppe (wenn es nicht gerade so stürmt, daß ich Angst haben muss von nem Baum erschlagen zu werden  )

Auch von mir ein schönes WE, bin SA & SO wie üblich offline....


----------



## fissenid (9. November 2007)

@popeyMZG
hallo alex,

da hast du ja sauber punkte nachgelegt. wohin ging es denn????

komme gerade aus der eifel von einer baustelle...und da schneit es.....

ich hoffe am sonntag hält das wetter ein wenig, dann kann ich auch noch ein paar punkte einfahren. schade das die alternative spinning nur 2 punkte bringt!

bis dann!


----------



## popeye_mzg (9. November 2007)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde, da ich es grade bei Dominik gesehen habe: Wo steht, das Spinning als alternative Sportart gewertet wird? Strample ich da weniger als beim Biken in der Natur ? Soll es für die Mühe auf dem Spinning Bike nur 2 Punkte geben, wogegen es beim Biken auf der Rolle die volle "Bikepunktzahl" gibt ?
Danke für eine evtl. Klärung.


----------



## fissenid (9. November 2007)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in die Runde, da ich es grade bei Dominik gesehen habe: Wo steht, das Spinning als alternative Sportart gewertet wird? Strample ich da weniger als beim Biken in der Natur ? Soll es für die Mühe auf dem Spinning Bike nur 2 Punkte geben, wogegen es beim Biken auf der Rolle die volle "Bikepunktzahl" gibt ?
> Danke für eine evtl. Klärung.



ich habe die Frage einfach mal im Winterpokalforum gestellt. konnte mit der suche nichts herausfinden..... mal sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (10. November 2007)

@ dom: Stell die Frage besser an einen der Mod´s   Könnte es ja auch tun, bin aber zu strack 

@ Team: Die erste Hürde ist geschafft. Wir punkten schon im Dreistelligen Bereich. Das Wetter ist ja aber auch zu bescheiden, als das man sich Draußen rumtreibt.


----------



## fissenid (11. November 2007)

servus,

habe die Frage mal an rikman geschickt. mal sehen was er meint. für mich ist doch ein ergometertraining das selbe wie ein spinningrad, oder???

mal sehen!

heute fällt meine runde wohl aus.... hier regnet es was der himmel hergibt....


----------



## popeye_mzg (11. November 2007)

DA gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht. Trag´s doch einfach so ein und gut isses. Meine Segen hast du. Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied. Hauptsache man bewegt sich, zumal ja andere so dreist sind und !Yoga! als alternative Sportart eintragen. Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter!


----------



## nojumper (11. November 2007)

Ich denke auch, dass Spinning, Rolle etc. als biken zu werten sind. Hab 'nen Tacx i-Magic und auch die passende MTB-Strecke für'n PC und finde das Teil subjektiv sogar wesentlich anstrengender als echtes biken. Muss sogar bergab noch kräftig strampeln, um mit den Computergegnern mithalten zu können, und der Ventilator ersetzt den Fahrtwind auch nur rudimentär


----------



## popeye_mzg (11. November 2007)

nojumper schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass Spinning, Rolle etc. als biken zu werten sind. Hab 'nen Tacx i-Magic und auch die passende MTB-Strecke für'n PC und finde das Teil subjektiv sogar wesentlich anstrengender als echtes biken. Muss sogar bergab noch kräftig strampeln, um mit den Computergegnern mithalten zu können, und der Ventilator ersetzt den Fahrtwind auch nur rudimentär




Sag mal, was kostet denn der Spaß so insgesamt ? Und welche Anforderungen stellt es an den PC ?


----------



## fissenid (11. November 2007)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Sag mal, was kostet denn der Spaß so insgesamt ? Und welche Anforderungen stellt es an den PC ?



sehr viel Geld..... dafür bekommst du einiges neues für dein Bike...

http://www.super-preise.info/produkt_tacx-vr-trainer-i-magic_23054_10.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nojumper (11. November 2007)

Hmm, da hat Dominik schon Recht, aber keine Parts, die einen trocken und warm durch den Winter bringen  
Hab das Teil letztes Jahr gebraucht für rund 300 Euronen bei eBay erwischt, soviel Materialverschleiß hätte ich ja fast auch, wenn ich immer draußen fahren würde (von den Arztrechnungen ganz zu schweigen  )

Michael


----------



## CassandraComplx (12. November 2007)

Tach !

Glaube, ich habs mir am Wochenende im Regen etwas zu heftig besorgt 
Ich sitze im Büro und hab das ungute Gefühl kank zu werden: Kratzen im Hals und gefühlte 42°C Körpertemperatur.
Häng mir gleich wenn ich heimkomme mal die Flasche Umckaloabo an den Hals und lass mich von meiner Frau verwöhnen.
Wollte eigentlich während CSI noch ne Runde ergometern - mal abwarten...


----------



## popeye_mzg (12. November 2007)

Hi Sascha,
das Wetter am WE war ja auch zum Abgewöhnen. Ich habs auch nur bis zum Ergo geschafft. Heute geht auch nix mehr. Habe mal keinen Bock um mich noch nach 12 Stunden Dienst aufzuraffen  Wünsche dir gute BEsserung, auf das es nicht all zu heftig wird. Trink dir ein warmes Bier  , oder alternativ die Roßkur: 1 Liter Pott-Rum und ein Liter Tee ansetzen. In die BAdewanne setzen und so heiß wie möglich das Wasser einlaufen lassen. Dann Schluck um Schluck beides (unter Aufsicht!) von deiner Frau verabreichen lassen. Anschließend ins Bett und fest zudecken. 
Ergebnis sollte morgen sein: Fit wie Sau, oder du bist tot 
Gruß
Alex


----------



## 10zuviel (12. November 2007)

Hi Leute,
Ihr kennt ja lustige Tricks um wieder gesund zu werden... 
Gute Besserung auch von mir...
Wollte gestern eigentlich auch aufs Rad, aber bei dem Wetter hab ich mir das verkniffen. Bin Samstag erst ordentlich naß geworden.
Heute hab ich mich wegen dem Wetter auch nur auf den Crosstrainer gestellt, obwohl mir das eigentlich keinen Spaß macht. Es geht doch nichts über radeln an der frischen Luft...
Hoffentlich wirds bald wieder besser...

Gruß, Olaf


----------



## CassandraComplx (13. November 2007)

Moin !

Alex, Alex, Alex, möchte garnicht wissen woher Du diese Rezepturen hast...
Glaube, ich hab beim Bund doch was verpasst  
Kann man den Grundwehrdienst eigentlich noch mit knapp 40 nachholen, obwohl man mit "T5" ausgemustert wurde 
Bin heute morgen aber wieder topfit, die Erkältung ist wie weggeblasen  Muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich schon seit etlichen Jahren nicht mehr "so richtig" krank war. Mal etwas Husten & Schnupfen, kann mich aber nicht mehr darin erinnern, wann ich das letzte Mal flach gelegen hab.
Hat also doch was gutes, bei Wind & Wetter Sport zu machen 

Meine "Rosskur" war übrigens 2x30Tropfen Umckaloabo und ne leckere Flasche Rotwein mit meiner Frau


----------



## popeye_mzg (13. November 2007)

Na von wegen ....
Da muss ich ja mal gerade einem Vorurteil den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen, Beim Bund wird nicht mehr "gesoffen" als in anderen Firmen auch 
Zur Wahrheit: Das ist ein altes Hausrezept und funktioniert tatsächlich. Aber ich habe es auch nur einmal angewendet. Musste schnell über´s Wochenende einmal fit werden. Aber du magst Recht haben, es knallt ohne Ende. Von daher habe ich auch den Beistand deiner Cheffin empfohlen, da wir mit ner Wasserleiche keinen WP bestreiten könnten  
Von daher hat ja deine Anwendung der "leichteren" Art wohl auch geholfen. Tip wäre, das du dich gegen Grippe impfen läßt


----------



## fissenid (15. November 2007)

Servus Alex,

wie sieht es denn am Samstag bei dir mit dem Training aus????

Ich wollte eine Tour über Cloef zur Saarschleife und dann.-... naja noch offen machen! Würde sich anbieten sich bei Beseringen zu Treffen und gemeinsam Richtung Mettlach zu fahren!!!!!

Überleg es dir mal!

Gruß
Dominik

P.S: Wir müssen doch noch Punkte sammeln.... ;-)


----------



## popeye_mzg (15. November 2007)

Hi,

geht bei mir leider nicht, da ich am Samstag Dienst habe. Komme erst am Sonntag Morgen um nullachthundert nach Hause.  Sorry
Wie sieht´s bei dir am darauffolgenden WE aus ?


----------



## fissenid (16. November 2007)

moin Alex!

fürs nächste WE geht nur am Sonntag, bin Samstags on Tour....

Ich wollte auch diesen Sonntag fahren, aber nach deinem Dienst weiß ich nicht wie fit du bist!!!  

Und was deine bessere Hälfte meint....


----------



## 10zuviel (16. November 2007)

Ups, Letzter!!!
Das war ja klar, kaum hat man mal zwei Tage nichts gemacht, findet man sich am Ende der Tabelle wieder...
Na ja, mal was das Wetter und der Zeitplan so am WE meint. Ein paar Punkte werden wohl drin sein.
Ansonsten bin ich gern die rote Laterne...

Gruß, Olaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (16. November 2007)

Hallo Olaf,

was solls..... ich war bis eben auch letzter..... hatte diese Woche kein großes "zeitfenster" zum training.
Ich denke auch dass es am Wochenende noch ein paar Punkte gibt... wolltr heute mal raus,....Sonnenschein und kalt... ideales Wetter für Grundlagentraining!


----------



## popeye_mzg (16. November 2007)

fissenid schrieb:


> moin Alex!
> fürs nächste WE geht nur am Sonntag, bin Samstags on Tour....
> Ich wollte auch diesen Sonntag fahren, aber nach deinem Dienst weiß ich nicht wie fit du bist!!!
> 
> Und was deine bessere Hälfte meint....




  Oller Hetzer !  

Am Sonntag habe ich ein Zeitfenster von 11:00 - 16:00 Uhr. Zu früh für dich?    
Wir könnten in Mettlach nen Treff abmachen und Richtung Saarburg los?

Gruß
Alex


----------



## popeye_mzg (16. November 2007)

10zuviel schrieb:


> Ups, Letzter!!!
> Das war ja klar, kaum hat man mal zwei Tage nichts gemacht, findet man sich am Ende der Tabelle wieder...
> Na ja, mal was das Wetter und der Zeitplan so am WE meint. Ein paar Punkte werden wohl drin sein.
> Ansonsten bin ich gern die rote Laterne...
> ...



Mach dir Nichts draus. Jeder macht es so wie er kann und Zeit hat.   Hier wird dir niemand Sauer sein, wenn mal kein Eintrag erscheint.


----------



## fissenid (16. November 2007)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Oller Hetzer !
> 
> Am Sonntag habe ich ein Zeitfenster von 11:00 - 16:00 Uhr. Zu früh für dich?
> Wir könnten in Mettlach nen Treff abmachen und Richtung Saarburg los?
> ...



  war nicht böse gemeint.......

Sonntag habe ich auch zeit.... mein "spatz" ist das wochenende nicht da und ich habe zeit.
Fit bin ich ab 8, denn ich ahbe um 9.30 Uhr eine besprechung. denke dann bin ich gegen 12 wieder zuhause und könnte dann um 13 uhr starten.

ich schicke dir per pn meine handy nr, dann können wir mailen oder telefonieren. habe ab 13 uhr kein i-net, denn zuhause ist der rechner tot!!

bis dann!

gruß
dominik


----------



## popeye_mzg (16. November 2007)

Wir telenieren besser


----------



## popeye_mzg (24. November 2007)

Heute war mein Tag  Bin froh, das ich zuhause bin, da es zum Ende doch merklich kälter wurde. Hauptsache Punkte und mir ein erquickendes, heißes Bad


----------



## fissenid (25. November 2007)

Tach Alex,

da hast du ja ordentlich vorgelegt. War gestern leider den ganzen Tag unterwegs und konnte nicht aufs Bike. Heute sieht es etwas bescheiden aus wegen des Wetters,...... wollte doch mein neues Spielzeug (Polar S720i) mal testen. Mal sehen. Vielleicht geht nachher noch etwas beim Laufen, oder morgen Indoor....

Bis dann!

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## popeye_mzg (25. November 2007)

Hi Dom,

bin ja fast an deiner Haustür entlang gefahren. Nen schönen Gruß an die 3 Biker (2M/1W) die mir RI Taben / Saarburg entgegen kamen (insofern sie hier im Forum unterwegs sind). Stell dir mal vor, da wären noch 4*17 Punkte dazu gekommen , ok Olaf müsste das seperat absolvieren. Aber nicht jeder hat zur gleichen Zeit die gleichen Interessen und Zeit zur Verfügung. Heute war echt kein gescheites Wetter um raus biken zu gehen. Daher nur etwas Ergo zum ausradeln. Bin kommendes WE gebunden, ggf. geht am Sonntag etwas. Mal schauen. Müssten dann ggf. kurzfristig etwas abmachen. Denke so ab 1300 könnte etwas gehen. Bis dann ...

@all: Spart ihr eure Körner auf, um in der Woche zuzuschlagen? ;-) A bisse´l was geht immer noch ..... Keine Angst, eintragen und sich,  wenn auch nur ein wenig bewegen, geht immer ;-) Ich spreche da heute aus der Er(fahr)ung von gestern 

Gruß
Alex


----------



## 10zuviel (25. November 2007)

Hi Leute,
bin gestern und heute mit einem ziemlich mulmigen Gefühl in der Bauchgegend losgefahren, weil der Wetterbericht sehr bescheiden war. Aber ich bin froh doch was gemacht zu haben. Gestern nach vier Stunden Gartenarbeit wäre ich wahrscheinlich ohne Winterpokal nicht mehr rausgefahren. Insofern bin froh, mich bei Euch angemeldet zu haben. Als Motivationshilfe sehr gut geeignet... 
Heute gabs sogar etwas blauen Himmel zwischendurch, und an windgeschützen Stellen war es echt angenehm zu fahren, dafür war der Gegenwind an anderer Stelle ganz schön doof. Und zum Schluß gabs dann doch noch was von oben, aber zum Glück waren es nur noch 4km bis nach Hause, also kein Problem.
Wollte heute eigentlich mit meinen Kumpels fahren, aber irgendwie hat wohl jeder den gestrigen Wetterbericht gehört und sich dann lieber unter die Decke verkrochen anstatt zu telefonieren.
Na ja, zumindest gab es wieder ein paar Punkte für die Mannschaft... 
Sagt mal, kennt ihr Euch alle persönlich und fahrt im Sommer auch zusammen, oder sind wir hier ein blind zusammengewürfelter Haufen (wobei ich auf Grund der geografischen Situation der Extremfall bin... )?
Trainiert ihr nur für die Gesundheit oder fahrt ihr Rennen? Erzählt doch mal ein bißchen was...

Gruß aus dem Norden,
Olaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (26. November 2007)

Hallo Olaf,

also von meiner Seite kann ich sagen, dass es mir ähnlich geht. Die Motivation durch den Winterpokal ist wesentlich höher als ohne.

Ich persönlich kenne vom Rest des Teams nur Alex (popeye_mzg). Wir kennen uns aus dem Forum und haben uns bei einer "Vorbefahrung" für den SaarschleifenBikeMarathon kennen gelernt. Gefahren sind wir noch nicht wirklich zusammen.

Somit wäre auch ein weiterer Teil deiner Frage beantwortet. Ich selber fahre MTB erst seit etwas über einem Jahr. Vorher war ich mit meinem Crossbike unterwegs. Hauptsächlich fahre ich Touren und CTF´s. In diesem Jahr habe ich mein erstes Renne gefahren, und wollte im nächsten Jahr doch 2 oder 3 mehr fahren. Der Erbeskopfmarathon zb, oder mein wunsch ist der BlackForrestUltraBike..... mal sehen!

Bis danN!
gruß
Dominik


----------



## CassandraComplx (26. November 2007)

Moin Jungs !

Das Wochenende war bei mir durchwachsenâ¦
Konnte nur Samstags aufs Rad und da auch kÃ¼rzer wie erhofft, weil meine bessere HÃ¤lfte noch nach SB shoppen gehen wollte (Anmerkung der Redaktion: der Betrieb war Amokâ¦ ) und meine Kleine natÃ¼rlich noch Ã¼ber den Weihnachtsmarkt schlendern musste â WEIBER !  
Sonntags beim Laufen wars um 1500 schon dermaÃen dunkel im Wald, dass ich einmal umgeknickt bin und ich mich schon in irgendeiner Notaufnahme gesehen hab â Klasse !  

Warum und seit wann ich bike ? Muss so um 1994 gewesen sein. Hatte damals keine Lust mehr aufs laufen, musste aber irgendwas tun weil ich eigentlich immer essen konnte und ohne Sport binnen kÃ¼rzester Zeit rapide zugenommen hÃ¤tte  . Und daran hat sich auch bis heute nix geÃ¤ndert. Dazu kam noch, dass ein Azubi bei mir in der Abt. damals fÃ¼r das âBogner-Rennteamâ gefahren ist und Ã¶fters mit dem Rad ins BÃ¼ro kam. Fand das Teil einfach klasse und musste natÃ¼rlich auch so was haben.  
Rennen (XC) fahr ich keine, ist mir zu materialmordend. Ab und an vielleicht nen Marathon in der NÃ¤he wenn es die Zeit erlaubt. Und da sind wir auch schon bei meinem grÃ¶ssten Problem: die Zeitâ¦ 
Vor der Geburt meiner Tochter war ich praktisch tÃ¤glich aufm Rad, damals kam meine Frau auch selten vor 1900 ausm BÃ¼ro, was das ganze auch vereinfacht hat.
Mittlerweile kann ich (abgesehen vom Urlaub) nur noch an den Wochenenden biken und versuche unter der Woche noch so 3-4 Laufeinheiten einzustreuen.
Mal sehen ob ich mein Sommergewicht endlich mal Ã¼ber den Winter halten kann - ich esse doch sooo gerne  

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## 10zuviel (26. November 2007)

Ja, das mit dem essen kenne ich auch gut, mir gehts genauso... 
Mit MTB bin ich irgendwann Anfang der 90er angefangen, aber radfahren war immer nur die zweite Geige. Bin 15 Jahre lang Enduro und MotoCross gefahren, davon 4 Jahre mit Lizenz, aber immer nur so zum Spaß. Hab vor zwei Jahren damit aufgehört, weil wir Nachwuchs bekommen haben. Sowas würfelt das Leben ganz schön durcheinander, aber tauschen möcht ich nicht mehr...
Irgendwann hab ich mir dann auch ein Rennrad zugelegt, weil ich einfach keinen Bock mehr hatte bei schlechtem Wetter im Wald zu fahren. Da muß man dann nachher immer so viel saubermachen.
Einmal im Jahr wird auf Zeit gefahren, und zwar bei den Cyclassics in Hamburg. Das ist immer so ein highlight im Jahr.

Gruß, Olaf


----------



## CassandraComplx (26. November 2007)

10zuviel schrieb:


> Ja, das mit dem essen kenne ich auch gut, mir gehts genauso...


 
Dazu kommt bei uns noch, dass wir leidenschaftliche Weintrinker sind und ein Gläschen Wein (oder 2 oder 3...) für uns zu einem guten Essen einfach dazu gehören.
Das merkt man natürlich auch mal irgendwann an der Wampe.


Ach ja: Und Schokolade kann ich ja schon garnicht widerstehen


----------



## popeye_mzg (26. November 2007)

Hi, gerade von der Arbeit zurück. Wird also heute nix mit Punkten. Ebenso wenig wie morgen  (Für den Fachkreis:UffzAbend) Fragen? Ich hoffe keine 
Olaf, was Dom da beschrieben hat entspringet wohl so der Wahrheit , obwohl wir heute wohl noch aneinander vorbei fahren würden, wenn ich ihn damlas nicht angesprochen hätte, als er so beiläufig bei uns halt gemacht hätte  gelle dom? 
habe so seit 1993 mit dem mtb angefangen, ok mit diversen unterbrechungen, aber stetig wasser höhlt den stein  das rennen in 2006 war für mich auch das erste, aber wenn das metall aus meinem körper ist, gibts bestimmt ne fortsetzung. 
wo steckt eigentlich wimpy der bruchpilot? gibt´s den eigentlich noch, oder hat er sich komplett der rekonvaleszenz verschrieben, übt im dunkeln und zieht uns in 2008 über´n tisch?
gute besserung von der stelle aus DIGGA ! 
@cas: 2 weibliche terrormäuse sind schon hart zu "händeln", oder ? 
kanns nachvollziehen, obwohl der samstag kein geschenk war. zum ende hin wurde es aufgrund des kälteeinbruchs extrem kühl. 
aber dank des mettlacher brauhauses wurden zumindest die füße wieder etwas der wärme zugeführt. das war es dann aber auch schon  ....
grütz an alle und für die weiteren tage ein paar punkte .... wer wird als erster die 100er marke knacken ? 
alex


----------



## fissenid (29. November 2007)

tach jungs,

leider sieht es wohl schlecht aus mit dem punkte sammeln. diese woche war bei mir wegen arbeit, feuerwehr und erkältung nix zu machen. und am wochenende (auf welches ich voll gesetzt habe) sieht die wetteraussicht trübe aus.
sonntag soll es von morgens bis abends nur regnen..... tolle aussichten!

hoffe nächste woche geht wieder was...... von den 100 bin ich ja noch meilen entfernt...

bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 10zuviel (30. November 2007)

Moin Moin,
puuhh, habe gerade glorreiche zwei Punkte fürs Team rausgehauen, mit ´ner geschlagenen Stunde auf dem Crosstrainer. Mann wie ätzend...
Das hat nicht gerade Spaß gemacht. Zum Glück habe ich da einen Fernseher, das gibt ein wenig Kurzweil. Aber nur zwei Punkte... 
Wäre es nicht schon so spät gewesen wäre ich viel lieber ´ne Stunde radeln gegangen, trotz ungemütlichem Nieselregen.
Na ja, hoffen wir mal, das es Sonntag morgen trocken ist. Da ist die nächste Einheit geplant.
PS: Hab diese Woche mit meinen Kumpels erst mal ´ne Woche Malle gebucht. Die erste Woche im März gehts zum radeln auf die Insel. Und da der Winterpokal da noch läuft gibts da wahrscheinlich einen ordentlichen Punkte-Schlußspurt... Ich freu mich...

Gruß, Olaf


----------



## popeye_mzg (3. Dezember 2007)

Hi, falle etwas länger aus. Muss morgen wieder unter´s Messer (OP/kurzfristig).
Melde mich wieder, wenn ich die Weißkittel wieder verlassen habe.
Gruß
Alex


----------



## nojumper (3. Dezember 2007)

Dann schon mal gute Besserung!!!
Schon sehr fair, uns anderen mal 'ne Chance zum aufholen zu geben


----------



## CassandraComplx (4. Dezember 2007)

Moin Alex !

Von mir natürlich auch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und kuck, dass Du bald wieder fit bist.


----------



## fissenid (5. Dezember 2007)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Hi, falle etwas länger aus. Muss morgen wieder unter´s Messer (OP/kurzfristig).
> Melde mich wieder, wenn ich die Weißkittel wieder verlassen habe.
> Gruß
> Alex



Moin Alex!

gute Besserung..... hoffe du kommst schnell wieder auf die "Stollen"  

Also halt die Ohren steif und werde schell wieder fit.....

P.S. Dann komme ich doch noch vor dir über die 100er Marke!!


----------



## popeye_mzg (13. Dezember 2007)

Salü Jungs,

habe euch schon noch im Blick. Auch wenn sich mein mittlerweile 2. Op-Termin wohl noch bis 18.12. herauszögert, da man den 1. Termin nach ner Stunde abgebrochen hat. Ihr seid ja recht fleißig .... schon 3 über 100 Pkt. RESPEKT! Dann seht mal zu, das ihr noch ein Punktepolster aufbaut, damit sich ein Aufholen meinerseits auch lohnt! 

Ride on ... Grütze !


----------



## CassandraComplx (17. Dezember 2007)

Moin ihr Frostbeulen   !

@Alex
Drück dir für die OP morgen die Daumen  

@all
Ich hab glaub ich am Samstag meine kältetechnische Schmerzgrenze erreicht  .
Anstatt im Wald gemütlich meine Lieblingstrails abzugrasen, kam ich auf die bescheuerte Idee ne Asphalteinheit einzulegen  . Der Wind blies mir eigentlich immer ins Gesicht (an der Schleuse Burbach hats mich fast ins Geländer gedrückt) und trotz Gore-Zeugs an allen möglichen und unmöglichen Stellen hatte ich nach ner Stunde schon ziemlich die Schnauze voll  . Trittfrequenz und so Firlefanz  war plötzlich Nebensache und ich versuchte eigentlich nur noch mich auf das Bewegen der Finger & Zehen zu konzentrieren. Irgendwo Höhe Kleinblittersdorf kam mir (wenns keine Kältehalluzination war) der Uwe von Endorfin-Solvis entgegen  sah auch nicht gerade glücklich aus  . 
War am Ende richtig froh, die 200HM rauf nach Riegelsberg fahren zu dürfen, davon taute ich wenigstens wieder auf. Die Polar zeigt daheim ne Fahrzeit von gut 150min.    im Sommer bin ich gaaaaanz locker 20min schneller, wenn ichs drauf anlege auch ne halbe Stunde.

Fazit: brauch ich nicht nochmal...


----------



## fissenid (17. Dezember 2007)

Moin Frostbeulen    

ich war gestern auch unterwegs. Es war herrliches Bikewetter. Die Sonne hat geschienen, Temperaturen zwischen 1 und 5 Grad. Alles bestens.... wenig Wind. Es war sehr schön. 

Ich habe es genossen durch die frische Luft zu kurbeln und auch meine Lieblingstrails waren gut zu fahren. Es hat für knape 40 km gereicht und war bis 500m vor der Haustür alles schön Dann kam ein Wasserrohrbruch und die Temeraturen um 0 Grad ins Spiel. Mit den Nobby´s macht man auch auf Eis nicht mehr viel. Mich hat es also zerlegt. Schön auf die rechte Seite. Erst war alles ok, kein Blut, keine großartigen Schmerzen, und das wichtigste... das Bike war OK.... aber abends auf der Couch ging es dann los! Schulter schmerzt, Hüfte tut weh, und der linke Daumen... ist verdammt dick! Mal sehen ob es sich gibt!

Heute abend steht eigentlich Spinning auf dem Programm... mal sehen was geht!

Bis danN!

Frohes Fest!

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## popeye_mzg (17. Dezember 2007)

Ei, ei, ei .....
dann sollten wir wohl im kommenden jahr nen anderen teamnamen wählen.
mich hat der doc auch wieder nach hause geschickt. op erst im kommenden jahr, .... (kein kommentar mehr :-( )
den frostbeulen gutes abklingen und dir dom gute besserung, auf das es sich nur als prellung heraus stellt. das mit dem daumen ist mir auch während des mara´s in orscholz passiert. dauert ca. 2 wochen, dann kannste wieder schalten und walten


----------



## fissenid (18. Dezember 2007)

tach alex!!!

naja dann wird deine nächste ausfahrt noch etwas auf sich warten lassen  

arme socke.....  

bei mir geht es wieder halbwegs. die hüfte schmerzt und wird blau.... die schulter fühlt sich auch nicht gut an, aber der daumen ist am abschwellen.
was uns nicht umbringt macht uns härter.... deswegen gestern abend auch wieder spinning gefahren. alles geklappt.... und gut geschwitzt.

habe gerade noch meine neue pulsuhr per irda mit dem pc verbunden und alle daten von sonntag ausgelesen. es waren dann doch nur 35 km und 600hm.... aber hoffe das wetter bleibt so!

bis dann!

frohes fest!

gruß
dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CassandraComplx (18. Dezember 2007)

Moin Dom !

auch von mir frostige Genesungswünsche  

@Alex 
Wird die OP bei deinem "Arbeitgeber" gemacht ?


----------



## popeye_mzg (23. Dezember 2007)

Hi @,
Respekt Olaf, nahezu 3 Stunden auf dem Bock bei der Witterung ...  finde ich, ist ne Herausforderung ... 
Grütze und alles Gute für die Festtage ...
POppy


----------



## fissenid (25. Dezember 2007)

Frohe Weihnachten Männer,


bei dem Wetter bietet sich das Bike ja geradeso an um den Braten vom Vortag wieder zu verbrennen.

Ich werde auf mein Crossbike zurück greigen müssen. Mein MTB hat beim Sturz doch was abbekommen. Ich war am Sonntag los. nach ca. 30 Minuten hatte ich urplötzlich nen Kettenklemmer der übelsten sorte. Kette klemmt immer noch zwischen Ritzelpaket und Nabe. Es bewegt sich nichts mehr.
Da mein Handy natürlich leer war, gabe es dann noch 35 Minuten nach Hause marsch mit dem Bike auf der Schulter,..... so macht biken doch noch spaß!!!!

Hoffe auf Frohe Festtage und Guten Rutsch!

Bis danN!

Dominik


----------



## popeye_mzg (25. Dezember 2007)

Übel, übel Dom.

Der Rest spart die Punkte auf  um dann im neunen Jahr steil aus der Kurve zu kommen  
Ok, ich weiß, neue Teile dran "frickeln" die zu Weihnachten kamen, Familie besuchen, voll "gefress" und keinen Bock weil zu kalt. 
Ja, ja .... 
Deinem Bike gute Besserung Dom, auf das du nen Monteur findest, der dir die Karre richtet und allen Anderen "Daumen hoch" ....


----------



## 10zuviel (25. Dezember 2007)

Auch von mir aus dem Norden frohe Weihnachten,
ich hoffe ihr habt euch reich beschenken lassen...
Samstag war hier wirklich ein traumhaftes Wetter, Sonnenschein bei ca. -1° und kein Wind. Das hat echt gebockt! Und wenn´s dann mal zu kalt wurde bin ich einfach den nächsten Berg wieder hoch gefahren, da wurd´s dann wieder warm...
Also eine lohnende Ausfahrt... 
Mal sehen was der Tag morgen so bringt, vielleicht kann ich ne Stunde fürs Training "verschwenden"...

Gruß,
Olaf

PS: Und natürlich gute Besserung für alle Angeschlagenen...


----------



## popeye_mzg (30. Dezember 2007)

Wünsche Allen hier beim Team und den restlichen Bikern im Saarland nen guten Rutsch und "Happy Trails 2008".
Hals und Beinbruch!

Wenn noch jemand im Team zufälligerweise für 30 Punkte gut wäre, würde uns das etwas voran bringen ... lol

Grütze


----------



## fissenid (30. Dezember 2007)

HallO!

ich wünsche euch ebenfalls alles gute für 2008. Viel gutes Bikewetter, klasse Touren und geile Trails!!!

Zum WP:
Ich habe heute noch 9 Punkte gesammelt. War mit dem Crossrad an der Saar!!!

Bis dann!

GUTEN RUTSCH!!!!!!!!


----------



## popeye_mzg (31. Dezember 2007)

HEY, 

prima Endspurt im alten Jahr. Bald fahren wir wieder ZWEISTELLIG :-D


2007 .... und Tschüss ...: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, 





, 2008 kommt mit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im


----------



## 10zuviel (2. Januar 2008)

Hi Leute,
ein frohes neues Jahr an alle, auf das 2008 uns allen das bringt was wir uns so wünschen... 

Zweistellig ist doch auch ein guter Vorsatz, oder?
Hmm, Wetter ist super. Mal sehen was die Regierung so sagt, vielleicht setz ich mich nachher noch aufs Gerät...

Gruß, Olaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CassandraComplx (3. Januar 2008)

Moin Jungs !

Estmal ALLES GUTE FÜRS NEUE JAHR 

Hab ganz vergessen euch zu sagen, dass ich noch bis zum 07.01. Urlaub habe und kaum online bin.
Die Einheiten trage ich am Montag im Büro nach, mein Browser @home versteht mich irgendwie nicht und weigert sich hartnäckig meine Einheiten anzunehmen 

Bis dann...
Sascha


----------



## popeye_mzg (7. Januar 2008)

HEY, super !

Da haben ja ALLE an einem Strang gezogen und UNS weiter nach vorne gebracht!
Tolle Leistung, Platz 99. Und ich sag noch ....bald zweistellig ....
Muss euch aber mit meinen heutigen Punkten erst mal alleine lassen.
Morgen iss nun entgültig mein Termin angesagt und bestätigt.
Werde mich wohl vielleicht zum WE,bzw. Anfang kommender Woche wieder melden.
Alles Gute und immer schön punkten!

Vor allen Dingen, wenn "das Auge" nicht über euch wacht ..... gelle? ;D Nur kein Streß ! 
Na ja,ich stell die Chefin an, das sie mich auf dem Laufenden hält ... 


POppy


----------



## popeye_mzg (13. Januar 2008)

Glühstrumpf Dominik zum runden Geburtstag. Da kannste ja bald in der nächsten Altersklasse starten ;-)
Aber denk dran, die Augen machen da langsam nemme so mit 
Grütze
Alex


----------



## fissenid (14. Januar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!

danke für die Wünsche Alex.......

Leider kann ich diese Woche nicht viel Punkten, denn habe viel Feuerwehr.....

naja, ab nächste Woche ist das Bike wieder fit und es kann weiter gehen!

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## CassandraComplx (14. Januar 2008)

Moin !

Von mir natürlich auch ALLES GUTE ZUM BURZELTAG ! 
      

Gruss
Sascha *mittlerweile auf Platz 5 bei den Läufern *


----------



## 10zuviel (17. Januar 2008)

Hallo Jungs,
diesmal gibts von mir auch mal ne schlechte Nachricht. War vorgestern beim Orthopäden, weil ich seit Weihnachten manchmal einen leichten Schmerz im linken Knie hatte. Letzten Samstag wars dann zum Schluß um einiges schlimmer als sonst, deswegen der Gang zum Arzt.
Diagnose: Insertionstendinose Quadricepssehne, was soviel wie Reizung der Sehne oberhalb der Kniescheibe heißt.
Therapie: 6x Krankengymnastik und ein paar Spritzen Traumeel (Homöopatisches Mittel).
Da ich in sechs Wochen nach Malle will ist das jetzt natürlich nicht so der passende Zeitpunkt, na ja...
Das Gute ist, ich habe im "normalen" Leben keinerlei Schmerzen und der Doc meinte, ich könne solange ich keine Schmerzen habe auch weiterhin locker trainieren. Schön kleine Gänge fahren und hohe Frequenz ist die Devise.
Na ja, schaun mer mal, am Montag habe ich die erste KG...
Bis dahin werde ich die Bälle erstmal etwas flachhalten, d.h. keine Punkte fürs Team... 

to be continued...

Gruß, Olaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (17. Januar 2008)

Hi Olaf,

na dann mach etwas "Zarter". Bin auch noch 2 Wochen "bikelos" geschrieben. 
Urlaub geht ja vor 
Kleine Gänge, hohe Frequenz iss ja noch GA 1 - Bereich ... 
Vielleicht erwischst du ja ne nette Therapeutin am Montag ? ! 

Gruß aus dem mittlerweile regnerischen Saarland
@lex


----------



## fissenid (29. Januar 2008)

Hallo Angstbremser!!!!

ich wollte mich nur abmelden bis zum 03.02.2008!!

Es geht über Fasching in den Schnee zum Boarden. Ich denke das kann man als Alternative zählen und pro Tag 2 Punkte werten, oder????

Bis dannN!

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## popeye_mzg (5. Februar 2008)

Hi Dom, 

noch nix geschrieben ? ! 
Na dann wollen wir mal hoffen, das dir nix passiert iss .....

Edit: Puuuhhhh, da isser ja wieder. Schön das de wieder im Lande bist. Wens jetzt mal wieder gescheites Wetter hat, könnten wir ja mal was planen ? Mein Orscholzpartner denke ich würde auch gerne mal ne kleine GA - Tour machen. Können uns ja kurz schließen. Allerdings nicht an diesem WE. 

Grütze


----------



## fissenid (6. Februar 2008)

Moin!!

also für Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag ist das tollste Wetter gemeldet!!!

Denke das ich Sonntag auf dem Bike sein werde!

Bis danN!

Gruß D.


----------



## popeye_mzg (10. Februar 2008)

Ein wenig Anstacheln darf man ja,oder ? 

Leute, es war warm und die Sonne schien. Wo sind die Punkte ? LOL

Ok, cool down .... viel Spaß beim Biken


----------



## 10zuviel (19. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute,
habe jetzt drei kurze Einheiten nacheinander gemacht... und das Knie hält! Toi Toi toi, hoffentlich bleibt das auch so.
Habe nach dem radeln nur noch ein leichtes "Gefühl" im Knie, Schmerz kann man das aber nicht nennen. Vielleicht ist man ja auch nur etwas sensibilisiert und schaut genau hin.
Na ja, hoffentlich ist kommendes WE gutes Wetter, dann will ich mal wieder etwas länger unterwegs sein.
Neuerdings nehme ich zum Training auch manchmal meine Tochter im Anhänger mit, den haben wir uns nach einiger Überlegung gegönnt. Aber fragt bloß nicht was das Ding gekostet hat... 
Na ja, Töchterchen hat Spaß dabei und ist an der frischen Luft!

Gruß, Olaf

PS: Ich freu mich auf Malle...


----------



## fissenid (9. März 2008)

Servus Jungs,


nach meinen "paar" Pünktchen gestern beim Spinningmarathon möchte ich mich für eine Woche abmelden. Es geht zum Snowboarden an die Zugspitze!!!!

Also bis dann!

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## popeye_mzg (9. März 2008)

fissenid schrieb:


> Servus Jungs,
> nach meinen "paar" Pünktchen gestern beim Spinningmarathon möchte ich mich für eine Woche abmelden. Es geht zum Snowboarden an die Zugspitze!!!!
> Also bis dann!
> Gruß
> Dominik



Na dann sieh mal zu, das du das als alternative Sportarten einträgst  Bist ja schließlich beim Alpenvolk.  
Bin im übrigen auch wieder im Rennen ....


----------



## fissenid (9. März 2008)

Servus Alex,


habe gesehen du rollst wieder...  

Ich werde die Einheiten sicherlich eintragen... aber gestern habe ich mal gepunktet.... über 5 h auf dem Standrad..... meine Beine sind heute richtig schwer....

Bis danN!


----------



## popeye_mzg (9. März 2008)

5 h Spinning ist kein Geschenk .... war es wenigstens für nen guten Zweck ? 

Jetzt erst mal wieder auf Ausdauer, dann schaun mer mol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (21. März 2008)

Frohe Ostern ans Team ! Auf das das Wetter besser werde !


----------



## popeye_mzg (30. März 2008)

Schluss mit dem WP. Danke Dominik, für den schönen und heftigen Anstieg heute. Wenn ich wieder bei Puste bin zahle ich dir das mal heim  Habe aber noch einige schöne Waldautobahnen gefunden, bevor ich via Mettlach nach Merzig bin. Dann sind doch noch 4h plus herausgekommen. Bin aber total platt den Hausberg hoch  Ok, 2 schnelle Erdinger Alkfrei in der Stadt waren zum Abschluss auch noch drin!


----------



## fissenid (31. März 2008)

Bitte Alex. gerne geschehen...  

Du warst ja noch länger auf Tour wie Chris und ich.......
Wir haben dann nochmal die Runde nach Mettlach und wieder hoch zur Cloef gedreht....unsere Wege haben sich an der Cloef getrennt.....

War eine schöne Runde .
Zum Abschluß des WP hat mich mein Vermieter noch zu einem Lauf animiert.... sein Traininig und meine Schmerzen!!


----------



## popeye_mzg (31. März 2008)

Ei joh. Lange geradeaus fahren kann ich. Habe aber festgestellt, das ich dennoch Defizite am Berg habe 
Na ja, ihr Zwei seid mir ja noch Jahre nach mir geboren  Soll an dieser Stelle mal als Entschuldigung dienen   
HAt aber dennoch Spaß gemacht.


----------



## CassandraComplx (1. April 2008)

Moin Jungs,

ich bin jetzt auch durch - und würde mich freuen im November wieder dabei zu sein 

Ach ja: Dass ich in der letzten Zeit hier nix mehr gepostet habe seit Ihr (Dom & Alex) übrigens selbst Schuld ! Hättet ihr mich nicht mit diesen WKW-Einladungen penetriert... 

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## 10zuviel (1. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,
so, WP ist vorbei und mein Resume ist durchweg positiv. Immer wieder hat mich der Punktestand im Team motiviert, auch spät abends im Dunkeln und bei Eiseskälte noch ein wenig zu trainieren. Ohne WP wäre ich bestimmt öfters mal auf dem Sofa gelandet... 
Leider konnte ich nach meinem Malle-Urlaub nicht mehr so ganz viel fahren (viel Arbeit, wenig Zeit, schlechtes Wetter, Tochter krank,... Gründe gibt´s wie immer genug), aber Alles in Allem bin ich sehr zufrieden.
Das Knie ist auch gut ausgeheilt, also kann jetzt die Sommersaison anfangen... 
Euch Allen eine tolle Zeit und einen schönen Radsommer... vielleicht bis zum WP2009...

Gruß, Olaf


----------



## fissenid (1. April 2008)

Tach Jungs!!!

also ich bin im November gerne wieder dabei. Vielleicht kann ich dann etwas mehr Punkte sammeln, denn es war doch teilweise recht stressing und ich kam nur ins Studio zum trainieren.
Allerdings konnte ich sehr viel für den GA 1 und GA2 Bereich tun. 

@Casandra: du musst ja nicht alles machen was die anderen tun...  

Bis die Tage!!

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## popeye_mzg (1. April 2008)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> Ach ja: Dass ich in der letzten Zeit hier nix mehr gepostet habe seit Ihr (Dom & Alex) übrigens selbst Schuld ! Hättet ihr mich nicht mit diesen WKW-Einladungen penetriert...
> Gruss
> Sascha



Also Dom und Ich sind das garantiert nicht gewesen 
Boshafte Unterstellung deinerseits 

Btw. Wer ist denn 1. geworden?  Haste fein gemacht ! Ich muss heute Abend mal prüfen, wie du in der Laufwertung abgeschnitten hast ...  


Edit sagt: 7. Platz .... RESPEKT!!!!


Bis denne, muss ab in die Stadt einkaufen ... CU

Edit: Abschließend betrachtet, gehört dem, der den Leinpfad bei Gegenwind befährt, ne Runde mit Dom gegönnt.... allerdings nur BERGAUF ;-) ... Freiwillige Meldungen bitte an Dom


----------



## nojumper (1. April 2008)

moin Jungs, 

zum Abschluss muss ich mich doch nochmal melden. Hatte leider die letzten Wochen ziemlich flach gelegen und war beim Punktesdammeln dadurch ziemlich faul - sorry dafür :-(
Klar, dass es, kaum das der Pokal rum ist, wieder besser geht und ich mich wieder auf's Radl schwingen kann - thats live 
Immerhin - die Veranstaltung hat das Ziel erreicht: Ohne hätte ich bestimmt noch weniger gemacht. Jedenfalls 'ne schöne Saison und vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal auf den Trails oder an der Saar!!!?? 

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CassandraComplx (15. September 2008)

Nach dem Siff am Samstag (Klamotten & Schuhe sind immer noch nass), der kühlen Brise gestern Morgen  und getreu der alten Fußballerweisheit "nach dem Winterpokal ist vor dem Winterpokal", sollten wir uns schon mal Gedanken über die Zusammensetzung unseres WP-Teams machen.
WIEDER ALLE DABEI ????


----------



## popeye_mzg (16. September 2008)

Wäre wieder dabei, allerdings werde ich wohl nur mitm Indianer unterwegs an der Saar entlang rollen, da ich das Giant veräußern werde, um Anfang des kommenden Jahres auf ein Fully (Kandidaten sind schon im Blick  ) umzusteigen.


----------



## fissenid (21. September 2008)

Moin!!

nach eine Wochen tauchen im warmen Kroatien bin ich auch wieder zuhause ...... das tolle Wetter animiert ja zum radeln... 

Ich würde mitrollen..... fange heute schonmal an!!!

Bis danN!


----------



## nojumper (4. Oktober 2008)

moin Jungs, 
dieses Mal müsst Ihr auf mich leider verzichten, wegen Problemen nit der Wirbelsäule/Schulter werde ich wohl voraussichtlich nur sehr wenig und kurz auf's Radl können :'-(

Aber wir arbeiten daran )

Beste Grüße   Michael


----------



## fissenid (10. Oktober 2008)

Servus!!

wie stehts mit unserem Team??? Geht es wieder an den START????

Wer meldet das Team an?? Alex??

Gruß
D


----------



## popeye_mzg (10. Oktober 2008)

Wünsche, Anregungen zum Teamnamen? Dann erledige ich das ....
Bisher hat es ja erst 3 hierher verschlagen ...., wo bleibt die Verstärkung ?

Starter: 
CassandraComplex
fissenid 
popeye_mzg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (13. Oktober 2008)

@Popeye

namen....??

wie wäre es mit 
Angstbremser ReReLoaded 08

oder 
Angstbremser ReLaunched 08

wie wäre es als 4ten im Bunde "Chris"??? Oder ist der nicht bei MTB-News??


----------



## popeye_mzg (13. Oktober 2008)

fissenid schrieb:


> @Popeye
> 
> namen....??
> 
> ...



Nee, er ist nicht on .... Er ziert sich


----------



## 10zuviel (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,
schönen Gruß von janz weit wech...
Habe prinzipiell Interesse wieder bei Euch mitzumischen, die Truppe war ja recht harmonisch.
Habe aber meine Kumpels gefragt, ob wir nicht ein eigenes WP-Team aufmachen wollen und warte da noch auf fixe Antworten. Mal sehen wer von den Nasen schnell aus den Puschen kommt.
Sollte ich in den nächsten Tagen nichts Konkretes zusammenkriegen würde ich mich gerne wieder mit Euch balgen (sofern dann noch ein Platz frei ist).
Werde mich am WE wieder melden...

Gruß, Olaf


----------



## popeye_mzg (14. Oktober 2008)

.... sind ja noch 2 Plätze frei ... 
wenn du also noch Einen dazu bewegen kannst, bzw. ihr kein 5er Team stellen könntet ...
Ich hoffe, das wäre auch im Interesse der anderen 2 Kandidaten ? ? ! !


----------



## popeye_mzg (15. Oktober 2008)

Achtung !




http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/196





Eintragen ! 
Have Fun !


----------



## fissenid (16. Oktober 2008)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Achtung !
> Eintragen ! *erledigt....!!!*
> Have Fun !



ab 1.11 geht es dann los.......
bin in der hh Kaserne Daun untergebracht.... mal sehen was die Eifel so hergibt


----------



## popeye_mzg (16. Oktober 2008)

Wer hat dich denn in die Eifel verbannt ? Bist du in Ungnade gefallen ? 

Bitte per PN


----------



## popeye_mzg (19. Oktober 2008)

fissenid schrieb:


> ab 1.11 geht es dann los.......



3.11.


----------



## CassandraComplx (20. Oktober 2008)

Moin Jungs !

Sorry, hatte Urlaub.
Melde mich später wieder, muss mich durch 118 (!!!) EMails kämpfen... 
Teamanmeldung ist natürlich schon raus - man muss ja Prioritäten setzen


----------



## popeye_mzg (20. Oktober 2008)

Schon erledigt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SaarBiker78 (20. Oktober 2008)

So ich glaub ich war an der anmeldung...


----------



## popeye_mzg (20. Oktober 2008)

SaarBiker78 schrieb:


> So ich glaub ich war an der anmeldung...



 Glaube versetzt Berge 
Ei, wo isser dann ? Such, .... Bello such 
Da ist noch nichts zu erkennen SB78 ...


----------



## SaarBiker78 (20. Oktober 2008)

Oh ich komm noch net klar hier.
Sorry, eingewöhnphase . Ei wie mach isch das dann ??


----------



## fissenid (21. Oktober 2008)

Moin!!!

also doch...... der 4 te Mann im Boot!!!!

Grüß dich!


----------



## CassandraComplx (21. Oktober 2008)

Auch von mir ein "Willkommen bei den Bekloppten" 

Jetzt fehlt nur noch einer...


----------



## 10zuviel (23. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute,
habe eben den obligatorischen Mitgliedsantrag gestellt! Damit wären die Angstbremser wieder komplett.
Ich denke jedoch, daß ich die Punkte vom letzten WP nicht ganz erreichen werde, Job und Familie spannen mich momentan ganz schön ein.
Aber: Dabeisein ist alles, von mir aus kann es jetzt losgehen...


----------



## CassandraComplx (23. Oktober 2008)

Klasse !


----------



## popeye_mzg (23. Oktober 2008)

Schon erledigt ...., melde mich dann mal aus dem Kreis für eine Woche ab. Bin aber wieder pünktlich zum Beginn wieder zuhause


----------



## CassandraComplx (24. Oktober 2008)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> ...melde mich dann mal aus dem Kreis für eine Woche ab.



hoffentlich gehts nicht mit Y-Tours nach Afghanistan...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (25. Oktober 2008)

.... no Command ....


----------



## popeye_mzg (1. November 2008)

Alle schon in den Startlöchern ? Das Datum des WP - Starts ist reichlich schlecht gewählt um Punkte einzufahren ....


----------



## CassandraComplx (4. November 2008)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Alle schon in den Startlöchern ?



Moin !

So die ersten Laufpünktchen sind erfasst, Ziel ist wie immer ne Top10-Platzierung bei den Läufern...
Mir wäre ein Start am 01.11. auch lieber gewesen, dann hätte ich an Allerheiligen die Friedhöfe mit dem Rad abgeklappert


----------



## fissenid (4. November 2008)

hallO!

auch ich habe die ersten "EIFEL-POINTS" eingetragen!!!


----------



## 10zuviel (8. November 2008)

ENDLICH!!!
Gestern abend konnte ich meine ersten WP-Punkte einfahren. Die Woche war ganz schön stressig, so das für Sport eigentlich viel zu wenig Zeit war. Na ja, jetzt ist erstmal Wochenende... 

Gruß aus´m Norden,

Olaf


----------



## popeye_mzg (10. November 2008)

Prima Jungs ! Super Punkte eingefahren ! Macht weiter so ! 

Ich melde mich bis 20.11. ab zum "Spielen"  

Biken geht da wohl nicht ....LOL  Also euch viel Spaß beim Biken und fahrt schön fleißig Punkte ein. 

Grütze !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CassandraComplx (12. November 2008)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Ich melde mich bis 20.11. ab zum "Spielen"



Viel Spaß...
















...und mach dich nicht so dreckig !


----------



## popeye_mzg (14. November 2008)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> Viel Spaß...
> 
> ...und mach dich nicht so dreckig !



 De Spaß iss rumm, Dreck woar känner doh .... nur Batsch 
Bin awwer sauwwer dahemm ankomm .... Bäääh du Bürohocker !


----------



## popeye_mzg (15. November 2008)

Hat jemand von euch Interesse daran sich noch hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5307472#post5307472 eintragen zu lassen?


----------



## popeye_mzg (16. November 2008)

Da sich bis Dato noch niemand von euch gemeldet hat, habe ich uns mal eintragen lassen 

Erhöht den Druck nur "etwas"   ROFL


----------



## CassandraComplx (17. November 2008)

Moin Alex !

Sorry, war am WE offline - einer muß ja für die Punkte sorgen 
Find ich aber ne coole Sache 
Kriegt der Saarlandsieger ne Kiste Kindercola ?


----------



## fissenid (17. November 2008)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> einer muß ja für die Punkte sorgen




Moin sehe das auch so,..... aus diesem grund war auch ich wenig online und konnte nichts zum thema beitragen.-....

war da gestern lieber im nassen wald unterwegs.......war schön,---- nur putzen danach war öde!


----------



## popeye_mzg (17. November 2008)

fissenid schrieb:


> Moin sehe das auch so,..... aus diesem grund war auch ich wenig online und konnte nichts zum thema beitragen.-....
> 
> war da gestern lieber im nassen wald unterwegs.......war schön,---- nur *putzen* danach war öde!




Wenn du noch Zeit hast  Hier stehen noch 2,5 Böcke rum ....


----------



## popeye_mzg (17. November 2008)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> Moin Alex !
> 
> Sorry, war am WE offline - einer muß ja für die Punkte sorgen
> Find ich aber ne coole Sache
> Kriegt der Saarlandsieger ne Kiste Kindercola ?



Wie wäre es, wenn wir erst einmal das "abgemachte" Glühweintrinken (vom vergangenen Jahr) nachholen würden?


----------



## CassandraComplx (18. November 2008)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn wir erst einmal das "abgemachte" Glühweintrinken (vom vergangenen Jahr) nachholen würden?


 
...dann mach mal nen Terminvorschlag  
Als Örtlichkeit würde ich irgendwas zwischen SLS und MZG vorschlagen, dann hat es der Dominik nicht sooooo weit.
Wegen mir auch unter der Woche, komme eh mit'm Auto


----------



## popeye_mzg (18. November 2008)

Na dann würde ich mal sagen, erst mal nen Termin finden, oder ? 
Also mal ran an die Tasten und Vorschläge machen!

P.S. Wie mit dem Auto? Ist das eine alternative Sportart ? AutoundMotorSport ? !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CassandraComplx (19. November 2008)

Also:
Wenn ihr daraus unbedingt ne Radtour machen wollt , sollte man das Ganze wohl eher aufs Wochenende legen. Mangels geeigneter Funzel fällt bei mir ne Bikeanreise nach der Schaff flach 
Beim mir müsste gehen (heute abend frag ich aber noch mal mein Filofax Ehefrau 2.0 ) :
30.11.
06.12. (guter Termin, da Kiddy das ganze WE außer Haus...)
13.12.
14.12.
20.12.
21.12.
Zeitlich halt immer so, dass ich mit meiner Sigma-Funzel noch heim finde


----------



## fissenid (19. November 2008)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> 30.11. schlecht, 29.11. 30ter Geburtstag Kollege
> 06.12. auch bei mir gut(guter Termin, da Kiddy das ganze WE außer Haus...)
> 13.12.geht nicht
> 14.12.geht
> ...



Soweit von mir......würde ja nach Strecke mit dem Auto nach MZG kommen und ab da mitradeln......


----------



## popeye_mzg (19. November 2008)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> Also:
> Wenn ihr daraus unbedingt ne Radtour machen wollt , sollte man das Ganze wohl eher aufs Wochenende legen. Mangels geeigneter Funzel fällt bei mir ne Bikeanreise nach der Schaff flach
> Beim mir müsste gehen (heute abend frag ich aber noch mal mein Filofax Ehefrau 2.0 ) :
> 
> ...



Ok Dom, dann radeln wir noch für dich etwas weiter zum Decathlon, dann kannste dir eine Funzel kaufen


----------



## fissenid (20. November 2008)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Ok Dom, dann radeln wir noch für dich etwas weiter zum Decathlon, dann kannste dir eine Funzel kaufen



Moin!!

ok, aber wenn funzel, dann soll sie auch wirken... muss keine lupine sein, aber die neue sigma wäre ganz schön..... hoffe das wochenende wird nicht so verschneit wie gemeldet... dann bin ich "on the rad"....


----------



## CassandraComplx (20. November 2008)

Moin !

Dann würde ich sagen, wir halten den 14. & 21.12. mal fest.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, bei der Wettervorhersage am WE auf'm Rad zu sitzen.
Zählen eigentlich schneeschippen oder rodeln zu den alternativen Sportarten


----------



## popeye_mzg (22. November 2008)

War nicht wirklich das Wetter um sich draußen auszutoben.

Hab daher ein wenig Steuersatz einbauen geübt und dann das Gummiband weiter misshandelt.
Wenn es morgen noch so ist, spendier ich dem Indianer einen standesgemäßen Vorbau, der seit einer Weile hier herum liegt.

P.S. Viel Spaß beim Schneeschippen


----------



## CassandraComplx (24. November 2008)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> P.S. Viel Spaß beim Schneeschippen


 
Danke - hab ich gehabt 
Ich sag nur "Eckhaus" mit locker 50m Bürgersteig


----------



## 10zuviel (24. November 2008)

Na, dann weißt Du ja jetzt wie es geht...

Ich habe mich am Samstag schön 2 Stunden im Schnee getümmelt. Waren zwar keine schönen Bedingungen (nasser, schwerer Schnee und darunter manchmal ziemlich matschig), aber da wir hier selten 15cm Schnee haben habe ich die Gelegenheit nicht ausgelassen.
War auf jeden Fall super, vor allem als es dann langsam dunkel wurde und ich vom Berg aus auf die Ortschaften schauen konnte (Kyrill lässt grüssen, stellenweise fehlen die Bäume im Berg) war das schon eine schöne Kulisse.

Gruß, Olaf


----------



## popeye_mzg (30. November 2008)

Hmmmmm ..... HALLO, wo ist der Rest ? Hmmmmm .... ok , dann mal bis MORGEN ! ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CassandraComplx (1. Dezember 2008)

Moin !

Nachdem ich es mir am Samstag (besser: Samstag bis Sonntag ) richtig besorgt hatte  und bis nachmittags halbtot im Bett lag :kotz: gehts mir heute wieder richtig gut 
Man wird halt alt...


----------



## fissenid (1. Dezember 2008)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> Moin !
> 
> Nachdem ich es mir am Samstag (besser: Samstag bis Sonntag ) richtig besorgt hatte  und bis nachmittags halbtot im Bett lag :kotz: gehts mir heute wieder richtig gut
> Man wird halt alt...



Me too.......  war Samstag auf einem 30sten  und gestern war dann etwas ausruhen angesagt........ aber heute bin ich in der Eifel... und da geht heute abend sicher was.....


----------



## popeye_mzg (27. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen, 

meine Herren. Es wurde wenig geschrieben in letzter Zeit 
Ob das daran lag, dass viel Bike gefahren wurde ? LOL

Grüße und haut mal wieder rein !


----------



## popeye_mzg (30. Dezember 2008)

Erkenntnis des Jahres !

An alle, die mir für 2008 die besten Wünsche gesendet haben

- das hat überhaupt nichts gebracht ! -

Schickt für 2009 bitte entweder Geld, Alkohol oder Benzingutscheine ...

Danke! :-D


----------



## popeye_mzg (13. Januar 2009)

Salü Dom,

alles GUTE zu deinem Geburtstag. Hals und Beinbruch für die kommende Saison.
Man sieht sich auf den Trails !

Kette rechts,

Gruß
Alex


----------



## CassandraComplx (13. Januar 2009)

...dann von mir auch ALLES GUTE !

Sorry, wenn ich mich hier z.Zt etwas rar mache, tummele mich gerade in irgendwelchen Hifi-Foren da eine Neuanschaffung ansteht.
Dagegen ist ne Bike-Konfiguration ja pillepalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (13. Januar 2009)

Danke Jungs!!!!!

werde heute nen ruhigen Tag machen, und dann morgen oder Donnerstag wieder für den WP fahren!!!!

@Popeye: Wieso trägt Saarbiker78 seine Einheiten denn nicht ein?? Ihr wart doch unterwegs am WE!!!

Bis die Tage!


----------



## popeye_mzg (13. Januar 2009)

fissenid schrieb:


> @Popeye: Wieso trägt Saarbiker78 seine Einheiten denn nicht ein?? Ihr wart doch unterwegs am WE!!!
> Bis die Tage!



 Musst du ihn mal antickern ??? !!!


----------



## popeye_mzg (13. Januar 2009)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> ...dann von mir auch ALLES GUTE !
> 
> Sorry, wenn ich mich hier z.Zt etwas rar mache, tummele mich gerade in irgendwelchen Hifi-Foren da eine Neuanschaffung ansteht.
> Dagegen ist ne Bike-Konfiguration ja pillepalle



 Wie ? Wo ? Was ? 
Du bist doch im KTWR BESTENS beraten worden


----------



## popeye_mzg (6. Februar 2009)

*1000 Voll* !!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ein herzliches *DANKESCHÖN* an unseren Dauerläufer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  "*CassandraComplx*"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  für das Erreichen der ersten Hürde, die nun überwunden ist.

Ok, habs erst etwas zu spät gemerkt, aber immerhin 

Grütze ans TEAM, auf gehts !


----------



## CassandraComplx (12. Februar 2009)

Moin Popeye !

Danke für die Blumen.
Hoffe Du hast noch ein Sträusschen für Fissenid, der gibt nämlich auch ordentlich Gas 

Gruss


----------



## popeye_mzg (12. Februar 2009)

Edit:

Braun´sche Röhren gibts erst bei 2000 Punkten


----------



## popeye_mzg (2. März 2009)

Noch 699 bis zur Kiste mit den Braun´schen Röhren?

Schaffen wir das noch ?


----------



## fissenid (3. März 2009)

bei mir wird es eng..... bin 2 wochen in braunschweig auf schulung und dann noch eine woche auf dem snowboard... also immer nur das wochenende zum punkten!!


----------



## CassandraComplx (3. März 2009)

fissenid schrieb:


> bin 2 wochen in braunschweig auf schulung


 
-> Laufschuhe mitnehmen und wenn sich die anderen Jungs abends einen hinter die Binde kippen um den Block rennen. Nimm dir bitte mal ein Beispiel an Bushbiker 



fissenid schrieb:


> dann noch eine woche auf dem snowboard...


 
Wenn Du von morgens 1000 bis nachmittags 1600 auf der Piste bist, kannst Du täglich 12mal 30min "alternative Sportarten" eintragen.
Ergibt pro Tag unglaubliche 24Punkte 

Noch Fragen


----------



## fissenid (3. März 2009)

super tipp...... laufschuhe habe ich an bord...... wollte heute abend mal los...

alternativsport ist klasse idee... dann nehme ich die POLAR mit auf die Piste und sammle sogar jede Menge Höhenmeter..... 

Bushbiker ist ein klasse Kerl... den Job hätte ich auch gern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (3. März 2009)

fissenid schrieb:


> Bushbiker ist ein klasse Kerl... den Job hätte ich auch gern!



Oh Menno, immer in Odlo - Unterwäsche rumrennen ist auch voll für den Anus 

Dann lieber auf dem Bock seine noch freie Zeit verbringen. 

Den Vollpfosten "Bushbiker" ->  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  nimmt doch eh niemand mehr ernst.  Warum wohl?


----------



## fissenid (4. März 2009)

Moin!

das Wetter hier in BS ist echt klasse.... würde sich zum Biken anbieten.... hoffe am WE zuhause ist das Wetter nicht zu schlecht.-.. sonst wird es wieder Schneebiken 

Und dann geht es in den Schnee zum Boarden... (viel Alternativsport)...


----------



## fissenid (14. März 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich war heute nochmal schnell zum Biken (Indoor) da mir das Risiko einen Tag vor dem Boardurlaub zu hoch war.

Ich bin nun eine Woche im Schnee (mal schauen was da an Alternativ Sport drin ist) und danch geht es wieder nach Braunschweig....

Also werde im März nicht mehr viele Punkte sammeln!!

Wer ist von Team am 4.4 bei  der Besichtigung SaarschleifenBikeMarathon dabei??

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## popeye_mzg (31. März 2009)

Huhu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,

Glückwunsch zu einem "echten" 4. Platz Cassandra.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Es ist zwar leider "nur" die Holzmedaille geworden, aber allemal besser als ein "Bushbiker", der aufgrund einer "vorgeschobenen" Behinderung den Unterschied zwischen ALTERNATIVSPORTART / LAUFEN (über mindestens 3 km/h) bis gestern noch nicht gerafft hat. 

Alles in Allem ein toller Endspurt. Ich wünsche euch für eure Vorhaben in 2009 alles GUTE !


----------

